# [OT] für längere gentoo nächte

## SkaaliaN

falls man in der nacht mal müde werden sollte kann ich folgendes rezept empfehlen (auch wenns evtl. off topic ist) *g*:

man braucht dafür folgendes:

-eine tasse schwarzen kaffee

-redbull/flyinh horse oder ähnliches

-frischen gemahlenen pfeffer (bunter bevorzugt)

-cayenne pfeffer

-einen schuss bier (insider ROFL FLASH)

-zucker (mindestens 3 würfel, je nach geschmack)

diese zutaten heiß zusammenmischen (in verhältnissen wie es gewünscht ist) und man ist wieder fit!!

ich übernehme keine haftung auf eventuellem mißbrauch dieser mischung!!

mfg Mattez

mod edit: +[OT] --Earthwings

----------

## DerCorny

omg, wenn das foren-gesundheitsamt sowas sieht ...

ich bevorzuge kaffee mit viel milch (jaja, bin halt ne susi) und laute musik (leider via kopfhöhrer damit man die mitbewohner nicht stört). Was leckers zum knabbern is auch immer gut.

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Grüner Tee, ist magenfreundlicher als Kaffee, schmeckt besser und hält auf Dauer auch besser wach.

Musik dazu ebenfalls per Kopfhörer.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Bei mir herrscht verkehrte Welt:

Wenn ich Kaffee trinke, werd ich erst mal ziemlich müde! nach etwa einer 3/4 Stunde bin ich dann wieder halbwegs fit!

Wenn ich nicht einschlafen will (ich sage nichts von munter!),  dann einfach 2-3 Gläser Wein, dem berauschenden Gefühl nicht nachgeben, sondern wach bleiben (ist nicht so schwer, z.B fernsehschauen). Wenn die Wirkung des Weines nachlässt kann ich nicht mehr einschlafen! Übrigens gestern (ungewollterweise) wieder passiert!

Mit besten Empfehlungen

Franz

----------

## Lenz

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bei mir herrscht verkehrte Welt:
> 
> Wenn ich Kaffee trinke, werd ich erst mal ziemlich müde! nach etwa einer 3/4 Stunde bin ich dann wieder halbwegs fit!

 

Das ist eigentlich eine normale Wirkung des Kaffees, der wirkt erst nach etwa einer Stunde.

Also ich begnüge mich die Nächte auch mit Kaffee, manchmal noch kleinen Snacks und vor allem Coden.  :Smile: 

----------

## dreadhead

Einen Tip:

Kaffe ohne Milch wirkt schneller als Kaffe mit Milch.

----------

## Ruefl2x

najo ... bei mir is auch immer so, wenn ich kaffee trinke werd ich eher müde!

nach einer tasse könnt ich sofort einschlafen  :Very Happy: 

das beste is wirklich grüner tee!

das wasser darf man nicht zu heiss werden lassen, sonst werden die wirkstoffe "abgetötet"  :Laughing: 

aber nachdem ich sowieso mehr der abendmensch bin, hab i solche probleme sowieso selten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## smg

Wie wäre es mit Penguin Drops und Kaugummis?  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## mkr

Wirklich stark ist reines Koffein. (Hat mir ein Chemielaborant besorgt.) Das ist ein weisses Pulver und schmeckt bitter.

Eine Prise unter der Zunge zergehen lassen (oder schnupfen) und man spürt die Wirkung sofort. Nur mit der Dosierung muss man vorsichtig sein, die Zustände "hellwach, höchst konzentriert" und "Überdosis mit Schüttelfrost" liegen recht nah beieinander.

Und zu häufig sollte man das sowieso nicht nehmen, sonst gewöhnt sich der Körper daran und man ist nur noch mit Koffein richtig wach (=> Sucht!).

Vitamin C hat in hohen Dosen übrigens auch eine aufputschende Wirkung.

----------

## Lenz

In warmen Sommernächten ist aber auch Club-Mate mit erhöhtem Koffeingehalt nicht zu verachten.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## schachti

Ich halte nicht viel von Koffein, das macht mich nicht wirklich wach, nur aufgeregt und zittrig - beim Programmieren oder allgemein bei Arbeiten am Rechner eher kontraproduktiv. Mein Geheimtipp: Ausreichend Schlaf und regelmäßige Bewegungspausen an der frischen Luft.  :Laughing: 

----------

## giga89

Jo, zu wenig Schlaf macht krank. Der Schlaf zwischen 19.00 und 21.00 soll der gesündeste sein, also den Tag beenden, 2h pennen und dann wieder loslegen...wers braucht natürlich. Ich schlafe nachts lieber  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Ich find's aber Abends vor Rechner wesentlich gemütlicher als tagsüber. Man sollte nur vor 3:00 Uhr ins Bett gehen, danach hab zumindest ich am nächsten Morgen den gleichen Effekt wie beim klassischen Kater.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Vitamin C hat in hohen Dosen übrigens auch eine aufputschende Wirkung.

 

Was verstehst du unter hoher Dosis? Es gibt Leute, die nehmen 50 Gramm und mehr pro Tag! Eine Überdosis kann (erfahrungsgemäß  :Wink: ) äußerst abführend wirken! Bei dem Drang kann man sicher nicht mehr schlafen  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Das ist dann auch mein Tip für Chronisch Verstopfungsgeplagte:

Überdosis Vitamin C am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen.

Franz

----------

## dakjo

Trinkt den hier niemand JOLT?

----------

## rojaro

1. Viel Kaffee (mit Milch) oder Cola Light (mit Koffein)

2. Erdnuss-Flips, Schoko-Müsli vom Aldi

3. Trance-Mukke ohne Gesang (Gesang lenkt nur ab)

4. Eventuell noch Coffeinum :)

----------

## dakjo

Ja mucke: xtcradio kann ich nur empfehlen!!!11!!11!!1

----------

## 76062563

http://chronixradio.com/!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111

----------

## chrib

Also ich gönn mir lieber ausreichenden und erholsamen Schlaf, als dass ich mir die Nächte um die Ohren schlage. Aber ansonsten um wach zu bleiben: Grüner Tee, weil Kaffee ist ja nicht trinkbar.

Apropos Kaffee, wie kann etwas was in gemahlenen Zustand so gut riecht, nur so verdammt eklig schmecken? *grübel*

----------

## Lenz

Kaffee schmeckt doch gut!  :Smile:  Sicher die falsche Sorte erwischt...

----------

## ro

also meine methode: 

1.) extrem starken kaffee (wo der löffel fast stehen bleibt) mit viiiieeel zucker

2.) massig grüner tee und kombucha

3.) wenn man wirklich nichts mehr trinken kann -> kaugummi.

Früher hab ich auch laut Musik gehört ... aber irgendwie hab ich immer weniger zeit und habe bemerkt dass ich mit Musik einfach nicht so gut arbeiten kann, also bleibt das leider auf der strecke.

----------

## chrib

 *ro wrote:*   

> Früher hab ich auch laut Musik gehört ... aber irgendwie hab ich immer weniger zeit und habe bemerkt dass ich mit Musik einfach nicht so gut arbeiten kann, also bleibt das leider auf der strecke.

 

Also bei mir hängt das von der Musik ab, z.B. kann ich mit Klassik bzw. Pianomusik etc. ziemlich gut arbeiten, während Rockmusik oder generell alles wobei gesungen wird, mich doch ziemlich ablenkt. Aber am besten gehts tatsächlich ohne Musik.

----------

## theche

hmm komisch. grad unter leuten, die viel mit rechnern ...arbeiten, ist der Anteil an Kaffeeverweigerern ziemlich hoch. Gehöre auch zu selbigen auch wenn ich manchmal Lust drauf hab. 

Mit nem Rudel Frauen nach der VL Kaffee trinken zum Beispiel  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> In warmen Sommernächten ist aber auch Club-Mate mit erhöhtem Koffeingehalt nicht zu verachten.  

 

Och, die kann man ja auch gut im Winter trinken ...

----------

## equinox0r

warum müsst ihr euch eigentlich wachhalten?

sagt bloss ihr habt ein leben?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bei mir herrscht verkehrte Welt:
> 
> Wenn ich Kaffee trinke, werd ich erst mal ziemlich müde! nach etwa einer 3/4 Stunde bin ich dann wieder halbwegs fit!

 

Dann ist das zu wenig!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *ro wrote:*   Früher hab ich auch laut Musik gehört ... aber irgendwie hab ich immer weniger zeit und habe bemerkt dass ich mit Musik einfach nicht so gut arbeiten kann, also bleibt das leider auf der strecke. 
> 
> Also bei mir hängt das von der Musik ab, z.B. kann ich mit Klassik bzw. Pianomusik etc. ziemlich gut arbeiten, während Rockmusik oder generell alles wobei gesungen wird, mich doch ziemlich ablenkt. Aber am besten gehts tatsächlich ohne Musik.

 

Jop, wobei ich keine Probleme mit Liedern habe von denen ich die Texte schon auswendig kenne. Nervig wirds dann bei neuem, wo man sich auf die Texte konzentriert weil man wissen will von was die singen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## giga89

Beim Eismann, also der, der immer mim kleinen Laster kommt und Eis und Zeugs verkauft, gibts so Cappucinoeisbottiche. Da sind auch ganze Kaffeebohnen mit Schoko überzogen drin. Wenn man davon ungefähr die Hälfte (Halber Liter Eis?) isst, ist man hell wach. Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung  :Exclamation:   :Laughing: 

----------

## chickenhuhn

ohne Musik, TV dudelt langsam im Hintergrund und ne Kanne Kaffee. Damit ist jede Wochenendnacht gerettet... :Cool: 

----------

## sirro

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> In warmen Sommernächten ist aber auch Club-Mate mit erhöhtem Koffeingehalt nicht zu verachten.  

 

Mist, jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht:

Wenn jemand nen Shop im Aachener Umland kennt, bitte melden. Das Zeug im Versand ist einfach viel zu teuer um es mal zu probieren. Bin auch schon fuer exotische Getraenke in die Niederlande gefahren (und nein da waren keine drogen drin  :Wink: )

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jo, zu wenig Schlaf macht krank. Der Schlaf zwischen 19.00 und 21.00 soll der gesündeste sein, also den Tag beenden, 2h pennen und dann wieder loslegen...wers braucht natürlich. Ich schlafe nachts lieber
> 
> 

 

Ich bin unter sechs Stunden schlaf nicht fit *G*

----------

## Sourcecode

0,8 Gramm coffeinum ( Das sind 4 Tabletten 1 Tablette = 0,2g Coffein )

Dazu n Starker Kaffee und n Schluck Originalen Ouzo das wirkt.

Und natürlich Musik ->

http://www.darkerradio.de/ 11111!!!!!!!!1einseinselfelf!!!

----------

## misterjack

zum wachhalten reicht mir mineralwasser

----------

## Anarcho

 *BlackDawn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Jo, zu wenig Schlaf macht krank. Der Schlaf zwischen 19.00 und 21.00 soll der gesündeste sein, also den Tag beenden, 2h pennen und dann wieder loslegen...wers braucht natürlich. Ich schlafe nachts lieber
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich persönlich finde den Schalf ab 5 Uhr morgens am besten. Leider muss ich in der Woche um 5 aufstehen...aber dann reichen trotzdem 5 - 6 Stunden.

----------

## Gekko

Jede Menge Wasser!

Wenn man müd wird sollte man schlafen gehen  :Wink: 

Ist besser für die Gesundheit!

----------

## reptile

wenn ich nachts viel wasser mit viel 'jum' trinke, wird mir kalt. das ist dann nicht wirklich produktiv. so mittel-lauwarmer starker kaffee ohne zucker mit viel milch, das ist eher mein kaliber.

----------

## SkaaliaN

bei kaffee ist das problem das man immer direkt wieder richtig platt ist, sobald die wirkung nachlässt..naja...das ist nicht bei jedem so..bei mir leider doch  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chrib

 *BlackDawn wrote:*   

> bei kaffee ist das problem das man immer direkt wieder richtig platt ist, sobald die wirkung nachlässt..naja...das ist nicht bei jedem so..bei mir leider doch 

 

Nein, das Problem bei Kaffee ist, dass er einfach nicht schmeckt.  Wie kann etwas, das in gemahlenem Zustand so gut riecht nur so eklig schmecken, wenn man heisses Wasser drüber kippt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *BlackDawn wrote:*   bei kaffee ist das problem das man immer direkt wieder richtig platt ist, sobald die wirkung nachlässt..naja...das ist nicht bei jedem so..bei mir leider doch  
> 
> Nein, das Problem bei Kaffee ist, dass er einfach nicht schmeckt.  Wie kann etwas, das in gemahlenem Zustand so gut riecht nur so eklig schmecken, wenn man heisses Wasser drüber kippt.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:  naja...geht so ne *G*  :Razz: 

----------

## b3cks

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *BlackDawn wrote:*   bei kaffee ist das problem das man immer direkt wieder richtig platt ist, sobald die wirkung nachlässt..naja...das ist nicht bei jedem so..bei mir leider doch  
> 
> Nein, das Problem bei Kaffee ist, dass er einfach nicht schmeckt.  Wie kann etwas, das in gemahlenem Zustand so gut riecht nur so eklig schmecken, wenn man heisses Wasser drüber kippt.

 

Deswegen nimmt man ja auch (schwarzen) Tee. Riecht gut, schmeckt gut und da ich nicht wirklich behaupten kann, dass Koffeein bei mir wirkt, halte ich mich an der Wärme des Tees fest.  :Very Happy:  Aber wer bis morgens durch die Kneipen turnt, ist eh fit im wach sein und Nachts arbeiten klappt eh besser, als bei Tageslicht.

----------

## chrib

Naja, ich bleibe da eher bei grünem Tee. So einen leckeren Sencha finde ich einfach bekömmlicher.  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Naja, ich bleibe da eher bei grünem Tee. So einen leckeren Sencha finde ich einfach bekömmlicher. 

 

Hatte "schwarzer" ja auch eingeklammert. Ich hab nur ein mal grünen Tee probiert und fand den echt ekelig. Gibt es welche die gut schmecken? Ein Freund von mir trinkt den grünen Tee von Pfanner (kalter Fertigtee) Literweise.

----------

## SkaaliaN

das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren..wobei ich gehört habe das zuviel schwarzer tee schädlich sein soll  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chrib

 *BlackDawn wrote:*   

> das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren..wobei ich gehört habe das zuviel schwarzer tee schädlich sein soll 

 

Zuviel schwarzer Tee erschwert dem Körper die Aufnahme von Eisen, bei grünem Tee ist das hingegen m. W. nach nicht der Fall.

----------

## Anarcho

Wobei "zuviel" erst noch definiert werden sollte.

Ich trinke sehr gerne Earl Grey.

----------

## chrib

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Wobei "zuviel" erst noch definiert werden sollte.
> 
> Ich trinke sehr gerne Earl Grey.

 

Ja, zuviel ist dummerweise nirgends genau definiert. Alle Webseiten die ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe sagen halt nur: Zuviel ist ungesund.

----------

## dertobi123

Nichts geht über guten Earl Grey mit ein paar Stückchen Kandis und nem Spritzer Milch  :Wink: 

Achja, für die Freund der "Grüner-Tee-Fraktion": "Grüner Tee mit Ananas" (von Teekanne?) ist so ziemlich das widerlichste, was mir an Tee bisher untergekommen ist.

----------

## chrib

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Nichts geht über guten Earl Grey mit ein paar Stückchen Kandis und nem Spritzer Milch 
> 
> Achja, für die Freund der "Grüner-Tee-Fraktion": "Grüner Tee mit Ananas" (von Teekanne?) ist so ziemlich das widerlichste, was mir an Tee bisher untergekommen ist.

 

Schlimmer als Grüner Tee mit Melone?  :Smile: 

Ansonsten, Matsu Midori Sencha, 100 Gramm ca. 30 Euro  :Sad:  Aber verdammt lecker.

----------

## dertobi123

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Schlimmer als Grüner Tee mit Melone? 

 

Das entzieht sich "leider" meiner Kenntnis   :Cool: 

----------

## Anarcho

Ich kenne den mit Ananas nicht, dafür aber den Melone. Und der ist wirklich nicht schön!

----------

## Deever

Leute, seid ihr degeneriert! 2 Dosen RedBull nacheinander, 50 Liegestützen, das ganze in 5 Minuten, und man ist wieder wach!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Leute, seid ihr degeneriert! 2 Dosen RedBull nacheinander, 50 Liegestützen, das ganze in 5 Minuten, und man ist wieder wach! 
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> /dev

 

LOL...das mach ich doch net nachts um 3 *g*

----------

## Anarcho

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Leute, seid ihr degeneriert! 2 Dosen RedBull nacheinander, 50 Liegestützen, das ganze in 5 Minuten, und man ist wieder wach! 
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> /dev

 

s/RedBull/Bier/

Das Zeug kriegt man doch nicht runter!

----------

## _hephaistos_

wer wird schon müde, wenn er vor gentoo sitzt?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ihr freaks!  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> wer wird schon müde, wenn er vor gentoo sitzt?  
> 
> ihr freaks! 

 

...sagt einer mit 2140 Posts...   :Cool: 

Ansonsten ist "Irish Cream" auch sehr lecker. Das ekelhafteste, was ich bisher testen durfte, war Lebkuchenaroma.   :Shocked: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   wer wird schon müde, wenn er vor gentoo sitzt?  
> 
> ihr freaks!  
> 
> ...sagt einer mit 2140 Posts...  
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  100% Pfeffernudeln machen auch gut wach   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

so um den thread mal wieder aufzufrischen:

meine neueste psychedelische erfahrung: schales bitburger  (mit eisen geschmackt (fass war schon was älter)),  scharfe pizza mit chilli und anständig "gasgeben" durch dir ortschaft mitm bobbycar vom kleinen nachbarn (diebstahl(zaun war vorher im weg!))!

danach ncoh inne kirche eingebrochen und vom gerüst gefallen (insider)

----------

## sohalt

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Wirklich stark ist reines Koffein. (Hat mir ein Chemielaborant besorgt.)

 Kann man das nicht auch in der Apothecke besorgen?

----------

## b3cks

 *sohalt wrote:*   

>  *mkr wrote:*   Wirklich stark ist reines Koffein. (Hat mir ein Chemielaborant besorgt.) Kann man das nicht auch in der Apothecke besorgen?

 

Kann man schon, bekommt man aber einfach so nicht.   :Wink: 

----------

## Gekko

Kaffee FTW!

----------

